# Secure Airport Parking



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

I recently made a short trip back to Moscow and used airport parking company at Alicante. They said on their website 

‘’Our insurance policy covers your car from any damage caused by accidental driving to and from the airport and within our secure compound when driven by Parking Staff.’’

When I returned the car was wrecked, both screens missing, no seats, engine gone. The parking company say it is not their responsibility and I should claim on my own insurance. They have offered me a week’s free parking next time. Is this correct.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If I understand correctly, this parking service was one of those where you drive to the airport and they collect your car and take it to their compound, then on your return, they take the car back to the airport?


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Overandout said:


> If I understand correctly, this parking service was one of those where you drive to the airport and they collect your car and take it to their compound, then on your return, they take the car back to the airport?


You are correct, but could not drive half a car back to airport. Who is responsible for damage. What does safe and secure parking mean.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The good thing about insurance companies is that they do the fighting for you.

Just make a claim on your own insurance and provide all the paperwork relating to the parking service to them so that they can counterclaim against the parking company.

Simple.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope you have taken photos of the damage as evidence. First stop as said should be your insurance company with all the evidence as stated by Over n out. Radios being stolen I can understand but seat and the engine. Blimey ..... Had to check that your post wasn't dated 1st April


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanking you. I have parking ticket and payment copy. My insurance people know and say I lose no claim money. This happen in March not April.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I have found that parking at the airport is the best/safest option & not much more than offsite.
Using the Aena app & pre booking can save a tidy few euros (IMO)

Parking offer - Alicante-Elche Airport - Aena.es


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

VFR said:


> I have found that parking at the airport is the best/safest option & not much more than offsite.
> Using the Aena app & pre booking can save a tidy few euros (IMO)
> 
> Parking offer - Alicante-Elche Airport - Aena.es


Thanking you VFR I do not fully understand probably because I am Russian. I have not saved any euros only now have half a car and a free week parking next time. Can you or anybody answer when parking company say safe and secure parking and that’s what you pay for who is responsible for car. It does not say on ticket if car damaged we have big argument, it say safe and secure.

Do you work Aena.es


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Thanking you VFR I do not fully understand probably because I am Russian. I have not saved any euros only now have half a car and a free week parking next time. Can you or anybody answer when parking company say safe and secure parking and that’s what you pay for who is responsible for car. It does not say on ticket if car damaged we have big argument, it say safe and secure.
> 
> Do you work Aena.es


It means what it says, or should !
Still as others have said your insurance people is the right way in this case & you could always denounce the parking company ......... which is ?


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

VFR said:


> I have found that parking at the airport is the best/safest option & not much more than offsite.
> Using the Aena app & pre booking can save a tidy few euros (IMO)
> 
> Parking offer - Alicante-Elche Airport - Aena.es


Why are you advertising Parking offer for Aena.es


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> Why are you advertising Parking offer for Aena.es


I am not but just giving my opinion (IMO), as when others read about your troubles they may well be thinking about where they should park and nowhere near where you decided to entrust your vehicle to (hence I asked the name of the company)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Next time you visit Moscow you'll have to take the seats and engine with you. Can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Next time you visit Moscow you'll have to take the seats and engine with you. Can't trust anyone these days.


A wise recommendation from a clearly well educated 5 star member. However the original question was not about risk, it was about responsibility and liability.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> A wise recommendation from a clearly well educated 5 star member. However the original question was not about risk, it was about responsibility and liability.


It's called humour ... We Brits will make a joke out of any kind of adversity - & we ceratinly need to at the moment!

It's what sets dealing with real people apart from Q&As


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> A wise recommendation from a clearly well educated 5 star member. However the original question was not about risk, it was about responsibility and liability.


You cannot ask a forum to give opinion on contractual risk and liability if you don't provide any documents.

All you have done is supposedly copy a phrase from a website, which may, or may not be binding.

If you really want lay-peoples' opinions on this, provide documents, some of us on here do know a bot about law and contracts. But otherwise consult a lawyer (not the same one you consulted about your house deposit...)


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Overandout said:


> You cannot ask a forum to give opinion on contractual risk and liability if you don't provide any documents.
> 
> All you have done is supposedly copy a phrase from a website, which may, or may not be binding.
> 
> If you really want lay-peoples' opinions on this, provide documents, some of us on here do know a bot about law and contracts. But otherwise consult a lawyer (not the same one you consulted about your house deposit...)


In order to provide documents to the forum would mean identifying the car parking company. I believe to do so would be illegal and against forum rules and regulations, perhaps Superb Moderator could advise.

The purpose of posting a question on a forum is usually to find a quick answer or advice from someone who has had the same or similar experience. The only posts received so far are from the no idea brigade and Brit comedians. 

Who or what is BOT.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Naming the company publicly on forum would be against the rules.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> In order to provide documents to the forum would mean identifying the car parking company. I believe to do so would be illegal and against forum rules and regulations, perhaps Superb Moderator could advise.
> 
> The purpose of posting a question on a forum is usually to find a quick answer or advice from someone who has had the same or similar experience. *The only posts received so far are from the no idea brigade and Brit comedians. *
> 
> Who or what is BOT.


That isn't the case. 

You've been given the best possible advice in post #4. Speak to your insurance company. Or as later suggested, a lawyer.

I suspect that no-one on the forum has had their car taken apart while in 'secure' parking, so cannot speak from experience.

A little humour causes no harm. 

Please do let us know how you get on with your insurance company.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> That isn't the case.
> 
> You've been given the best possible advice in post #4. Speak to your insurance company. Or as later suggested, a lawyer.
> 
> ...


The insurance company have said they are having nothing to do with the incident. They say I was negligent in allowing a third party to take custody of the vehicle. On my insurance application I stated the car is kept overnight in my secure garage, they say I have breached that situation and the policy is now void.

This is good humour for you all and causes no harm.

I do understand that maybe no-one on the forum has had this experience, but are confused why they continue to post, unless it’s just for a laugh. I think Brit person saying is take micky.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Tatiana Taylor said:


> The only posts received so far are from the no idea brigade and Brit comedians.


Thank you for your views on the response. Rest assured that I will not offer you any more advice.

By the way, congratulations on your vastly improved English.


----------



## Tatiana Taylor (Mar 17, 2019)

Overandout said:


> Thank you for your views on the response. Rest assured that I will not offer you any more advice.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on your vastly improved English.


Thanking you. If you ever have knowledge of situation please let me know. My English improve because I get granddad to help write, he once own premier football club in England.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about your car.

Was it a Lada by any chance? If so, consider the possibility that it fell apart spontaneously.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As much as I'm sure we're all enjoying the increasingly outlandish comments, we mods are far too busy to have to babysit just one thread

Especially when the question asked has been answered.

:closed_2:


----------

